# Minimum Height



## Kumar (Aug 1, 2008)

What is the minimum height the ceiling in my garage needs to be to house a 2 post lift?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 1, 2008)

As a guess, maximum height of lift + expected maximum height of any vehicle you plan on lifting (remember antennas, roofracks, etc) + a few feet to be sure...

--Bushytails


----------



## baljamin (Oct 9, 2009)

i saw people put lifts in 10 foot ceiling buildings, but I would go at least 12 feet. I believe the posts on our lift at work are 12' high and have a crossbar so the vehicle can't be lifted higher than the post. It is a Challenger lift.


----------



## buckcade (Oct 27, 2009)

yeah baljamin i agree with your opinion the height should be as it is


----------



## moorking (Nov 2, 2009)

the wal sealing must bee 10 feet


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Feb 1, 2010)

Isn't it all depends on what height do you prefer for your garage? I mean, is there should really be a standard height or something?


----------



## 1977Impala (Jul 16, 2010)

10 ft walls with scissor trusses that will give you at least 11'5" ft in the center, If you want you can only get the scissors on one bay , obviously the one you will put the lift in.


----------

